# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Hướng dẫn cài đặt biến tần ENC cho Spindle

## taih2

Em có cái biến tần ENC eds800-2s0007NWD - 1Hp. Em chạy cho con spindle 800w
Biến tần của ông anh em lấy về lắp dây thì chạy dc tần số 15.6hz cao hơn nữa thì báo lỗi.

Vậy là biến tần công suất không đủ hay là do cài đặt ạ

----------


## CKD

Do cài đặt sai.
Tần số cài đặt sai dẩn tới vf sai, quá dòng, báo quá tải.

----------

taih2

----------


## taih2

> Do cài đặt sai.
> Tần số cài đặt sai dẩn tới vf sai, quá dòng, báo quá tải.


Em cài lại tần số của motor trong biến tần là 400hz, nhưng khi chạy thì chỉ chạy đươc có 50hz thôi, tốc độ thấp lắm anh

----------


## CNC FANUC

Lỗi gì vậy?
Theo em biết 1hp=750w,

----------


## CKD

> Em cài lại tần số của motor trong biến tần là 400hz, nhưng khi chạy thì chỉ chạy đươc có 50hz thôi, tốc độ thấp lắm anh


Vậy thì vẫn còn sai. Có đến 2-3 param quy định tần số. Tìm và hỉnh hết thành 400 mới được

----------

taih2

----------


## taih2

> Vậy thì vẫn còn sai. Có đến 2-3 param quy định tần số. Tìm và hỉnh hết thành 400 mới được


Em chỉnh cho nó chạy lên dc tần số gần 200hz thì báo lỗi  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

> Em chỉnh cho nó chạy lên dc tần số gần 200hz thì báo lỗi


1. Reset biến tần.
2. Cài đặt tần số 400Hz, điện áp 220V, chạy theo VF.
3. Test thử không tải, chính từ 0-400Hz.
4. Test với tải, chỉnh từ 0-400Hz.
_*  Nếu có VOM thì cặp vào đo điện áp xem có tăng từ 0-220V tương ứng với 0-400Hz hay không?_

Cập nhật thêm bài viết giới thiệu sơ sơ về VFD
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...n-Gozuk-EDS800

----------

taih2

----------


## taih2

> 1. Reset biến tần.
> 2. Cài đặt tần số 400Hz, điện áp 220V, chạy theo VF.
> 3. Test thử không tải, chính từ 0-400Hz.
> 4. Test với tải, chỉnh từ 0-400Hz.
> _*  Nếu có VOM thì cặp vào đo điện áp xem có tăng từ 0-220V tương ứng với 0-400Hz hay không?_
> 
> Cập nhật thêm bài viết giới thiệu sơ sơ về VFD
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...n-Gozuk-EDS800


*F0.10 = 400Hz    Tần số giới hạn trên.         
*F0.11 = 200Hz    Tần số giới hạn dưới.  
*F8.01 = 220       Điện áp định mức của motor 
*F8.02 = 4.7  Cường độ dòng điện định mức của motor 
*F8.03 = 400hz  Tần số định mức của motor 
*F8.04 = 9999  Tốc độ định mức của motor 
*F8.05 = 4    Số cực 

Em cài như trên thì chạy được 200hz chút sau biến tần báo lỗi E001

----------


## CKD

Cài F0.11 thành 0

----------

taih2

----------


## taih2

> Cài F0.11 thành 0


em chỉnh lên F0.11=0 với nâng tần số sóng mang lên thì chạy được nhưng lâu  vẫn còn báo lổi.

----------


## CKD

Bạn dùng biến tần này điều khiển spindle 800W. Trong khi biến tần chỉ có 750W về lý thuyết là có lỗi quá tải. Nhưng phần lớn trường hợp là chạy được.

Bạn thử test step by step như vầy xem thế nào?
1. Bạn trả về mặc định. Tắt & mở = bàn phím, chỉnh tốc độ bằng biến trở knot của biến tần. Setup theo trình tự như sau:
F0.00 = 0
F0.02 = 0
F0.07 = 0
F0.08 = 10
F0.09 = 10
F0.10 = 400
F0.11 = 0
F0.01 = 400

Xong test thử không tải xem có chỉnh được từ 0-400Hz hay không?
Nếu Ok thì gắn spindle vào và thử tiếp.

Nhớ trình bày kết quả để biết mà mò tiếp.

----------

taih2

----------


## taih2

> Bạn dùng biến tần này điều khiển spindle 800W. Trong khi biến tần chỉ có 750W về lý thuyết là có lỗi quá tải. Nhưng phần lớn trường hợp là chạy được.
> 
> Bạn thử test step by step như vầy xem thế nào?
> 1. Bạn trả về mặc định. Tắt & mở = bàn phím, chỉnh tốc độ bằng biến trở knot của biến tần. Setup theo trình tự như sau:
> F0.00 = 0
> F0.02 = 0
> F0.07 = 0
> F0.08 = 10
> F0.09 = 10
> ...


Test không tải lên được 400hz đàng hoàng, gắn tải báo lỗi E001 rồi anh.

----------


## CKD

Vậy cũng khó xử nhỉ. Vì thường ngay cả mấy con 1.5kW china chạy không tải cũng chỉ tầm 2-3A thôi à.

Muốn xác định được nguyên nhân thì bạn phải vào được các function C hay monitor mode.
Chỉnh chậm không tải từ 0-400Hz. Chuyển qua monitor mode C0-C5. Ghi nhận lại các thông số như tần số, tần số out, điện áp, dòng điện v.v...
Chỉnh chậm có tải từ 0-400Hz. Chuyển qua monitor mode tương tự ghi nhận các thông số. Lưu ý thông số dòng điện (C-02) nếu dòng điện vượt quá 4.5 chắc error OC.

----------

taih2

----------


## taih2

> Vậy cũng khó xử nhỉ. Vì thường ngay cả mấy con 1.5kW china chạy không tải cũng chỉ tầm 2-3A thôi à.
> 
> Muốn xác định được nguyên nhân thì bạn phải vào được các function C hay monitor mode.
> Chỉnh chậm không tải từ 0-400Hz. Chuyển qua monitor mode C0-C5. Ghi nhận lại các thông số như tần số, tần số out, điện áp, dòng điện v.v...
> Chỉnh chậm có tải từ 0-400Hz. Chuyển qua monitor mode tương tự ghi nhận các thông số. Lưu ý thông số dòng điện (C-02) nếu dòng điện vượt quá 4.5 chắc error OC.


Vậy phải đổi biến tần khác hả anh ? Chứ mấy cái anh nói em không rành rồi.
Em vẫn thắc mắc cũng cài đặt y như anh hướng dẫn +  thêm F8.03=400, F2.05 =9.0 thì chạy được

----------

